# CF Aptitude Test (Spatial examples)



## Tamara (7 Apr 2004)

Well....was this test a shocker or what....I am a college graduate and I completed the test last week...let me just say, "It did not go very well".  I was told that many people with diplomas or degrees do not do very well....hmmm?  Now I understand where I must go and review but these ‘spatial abililty‘ tests...would anyone know where I could find pages of them (I looked on the net) because this is where I need some real practise...I was doing them backwards...folding them away from me...Thank you!
Tamara in Ontario


----------



## Jason Bourne (7 Apr 2004)

Weird...I have a degree and I didn‘t have a problem..although they are a pain in the ***


----------



## Gibson (7 Apr 2004)

I can understand that having a degree means you will not be any better off.  But I can‘t see how it would cause confusion


----------



## Andyd513 (7 Apr 2004)

Hmm I had to sign something that said I wouldn‘t talk about the CF Aptitude test or any specifics about individual sections outside of that room.

I‘m currently in college, the spatials were weird at first but I quickly adjusted. Some people just aren‘t naturally capable of working with such objects.

I won‘t elaborate anymore then that, I‘m not sure what the rules of the messageboard are on breaking military non-disclosure agreements but I‘d suggest against linking any examples publicly.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (7 Apr 2004)

i have 2 degrees and i didn‘t have a problem! lol best bet draw out some lines on paper and try to do it mentally if it doesn‘t work then fold it yourself.


----------



## Jason Bourne (7 Apr 2004)

Lol I just sat therea and stared at it for a bit    That works


----------



## ab00013 (7 Apr 2004)

I have a degree and I found it extreamly easy and did very well. All I can say is it‘s more like an IQ test (i‘ve done mensa‘s test)than a test that you would do at school. I believe you either got it or you don‘t, but perhaps you should practice at home...so you understand how exactly the spatial part works, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Northern Touch (7 Apr 2004)

Ummm, I wrote mine in my grade 12 year, and did fairly well.  Well enough to qualify as an officer anyways (RMC application).  I‘ve always been good at the spatial problems.  It‘s all how you look at the problem.  Instead of looking at "the whole" look at a specific part of the shape first, then work from there.


----------



## koach (7 Apr 2004)

The spacial ability portion has no bearing on previous education.  Some people see the end result better than others.  This also makes this portion of the test difficult to study for.

I‘ve heard that the RCMP has some practice aptitude tests on their website but I have not looked at them.  You may also want to see if the OPP or VPD has any practice tests.


----------



## CWeb26F (8 Apr 2004)

Don‘t feel bad- although I passed the test well enough for a potential nursing officer (college and univ graduate)- I missed (didn‘t finish) 2 questions in the spatial ability section. I just ran out of time. 

Now that you know what you‘re looking for, do a search on the net for these kinds of tests and practice- I bet you‘ll kick butt next time.


----------



## Tamara (8 Apr 2004)

Thank you for all the tips/replies...I never intended to infer that there was a correlation between having a degree and being "spatialy sound".  I am glad the test was not easy and I am looking forward to a rewrite (if I can find my way out of this office!) LOL.


----------



## Tamara (8 Apr 2004)

Andy D:

I can appreciate your deligence in ‘confidentiality‘ wrt testing.  I did not break any confidentiality clause; the spatial ability test, and examples thereof, are located on the C.F. recruiting website.  R U studying policing...if not...you should!!


----------



## Andyd513 (10 Apr 2004)

Didn‘t want your thread to be deleted is all.. I know the mods are pretty vigilant about making sure "rules" aren‘t broken   

I know you didn‘t break any confidentiality, just was trying to make sure noone after you would so you could get some answers =)

Didnt mean you shouldn‘t have asked, and know I‘ve asked quite a lot on this forum, and also remember almost FREAKING out when I first saw the spatials. I have to honestly say I didnt prepare for my first CFAT as much as I should have, and had no clue they were coming. I was lucky though and qualified for every trade except the top 2-3 (qualified for my requested R205 sig op)

I was once telling someone about the CFAT "There was this one word on there that I‘d never heard before in my life!" and my friend who is a private hit me to shut me up. Technicalities like that don‘t make a lot of sense to me but I guess they‘re safeguards to ensure proper aptitude testing. Maybe someone could explain the whole reasoning behind it?

Anyway my appologies if I came across as accusing you of breaking any confidentialities.. definitely wasn‘t my intention, and glad you got some good answers through the thread. Cheers and good luck with the studying!

PS> I‘m in school for software engineering, but aced law in high school ;p

What trade were you applying for?


----------



## Razic (12 Apr 2004)

I played with alot of lego when I was a kid so I did fine on the spatial section, the overall test was pretty basic In my opinion.. dunno


----------



## Superman (12 Apr 2004)

Same... i found the spatial really easy and so was the math... it was the verbal that made me start sweating..


----------



## Bert (13 Apr 2004)

Tamara

This link provides sample aptitude tests and most have examples of spatial problems.

 http://www.jobs.gc.ca/menu/ui_examinfo_e.htm 

Keep in mind that success solving spatial problems
comes from personal ability AND experience.  As an example, if someone had to fold a box who had never folded one before, they would have more problems than if they had folded many before.  Its about perception, patterns, and looking at an unfolded box a different way if you know what I mean.


----------



## Tamara (13 Apr 2004)

Thank you Bert...this is a great website. I guess I aced the verbal/english section...but I have been working on the, ‘spatial ability‘ and it is coming along very well-Thanx!!!


----------

